# Pitch Black (2000)



## Debna (Oct 12, 2000)

This movie just came out on video in the U.S. and I have been waiting it seems like an eternity to see it.  (I'm too busy to get to the theater anymore).  I thought it was worth waiting for.  What do you all think?  Redick rules!!!


----------



## Prowler-Pilot (Apr 21, 2001)

I thought this film was cool, better than a lot of new(ish) films out there! 

TaTa


----------



## Krystal (Jun 15, 2001)

*Cool Movie*

I see this movie recently, I enjoy it a lot.  It was very cool.  Specially I love the effects of the solar thing, and how they have to use the light because the creatures can't stand it.  Also how the bad guy see things. Love his character it was a really bad guy that one like.  I have a good time watching this movie, enjoy it a lot.

Krystal :rolly2:


----------



## scorpy_tribal-lunar (Jul 16, 2001)

*totally underated*

this film was criminally underated by most people . most of the people i know who saw this or reviewed it , never did it justice .
i was just disappointed i read the review before i saw it so i knew the story cos if i hadnt have done it would have been even better.
i would recommend anyone to go and see this .
the lighting affects of the planet and the crash sequence are both brilliant.
and Vin Diesel really comes to your attention with brilliant acting in this film , as well as Radha Mitchell putting in a good performance.


----------



## Jay Jay (Jul 16, 2001)

I agree, it is good.

Saw the adverts for it when it was released on video and wanted to see it.  I liked it, but some people dont.  Oh well, we all have different tastes.

J


----------



## Curupira (Jul 17, 2001)

Vin Diesel...::drool:: He's great. I love him!! I'm glad he didn't die


----------



## Jay Jay (Jul 17, 2001)

I know, he's so yummy.

J


----------



## Curupira (Jul 18, 2001)

I dont know why...I just have a thing for that fugitive anti-hero bad boy type


----------



## Koala (Oct 6, 2001)

*a "One Time Watch"*

Liked it.  Bought the DVD (always buy the DVD instead of going to the theatre).  Might have been better if I saw it at the theatre instead and spent less that way.  Almost never watch it.  At least I didn't have to pay $12 for popcorn and a Coke.


----------



## Chilly (Dec 4, 2001)

*lol*

i just saw the movie and i loved it!

that guys eyes are so coolies 

it was a wicked movie.it wasnt really mentioned that much so i didnt have ike high expetations but i saw it juts now and it wsa so cool.


----------



## DarkCity545 (Dec 9, 2001)

this movie was great 

i have the unrated version, i have not seen anyother version out. is there another version other then the unrated?

his voice was even cooler than the eyes.  (he was the voice of the iron giant in the cartoon of the same name)


----------



## Chilly (Dec 9, 2001)

*lol*

i dont know. 
tehrs 2 versions of it?really? i didnt know that........lol

oh yeh his voice is sooooo sexy!!!!!!

i loved the part where he smiles....in the scene where he goes back to get the girl and the man in the cave where he left them.rememebr? >drools<


----------



## Annette (Dec 15, 2001)

Have to say I didn't enjoy this film at all. Rated quite low in my opinion. Only good thing was 'Van Diesel'. Is that his name? The guy with the weird eyes, he was a dish. 


annette


----------



## Chilly (Dec 15, 2001)

*hey*

u liked vin diesel too?
i started a thread under the main general discusions but no one knows who he is!
im so addicted. i wanna change my avvy to his pic but first i need to find the best pic i can of him! theres too mnay to choose from!
ask anyone who posts regularly in the main gerneal they will tell u how obsessed i am with the mna! he is soooo cute!

tll me something if u wouldnt mind
how do i change my avvy?


----------



## Annette (Dec 16, 2001)

Go into Change avatar. If you have website address of pic you want enter it. If not, could always get one from your own pc if thats where it is.(upload one from pc).

If having troubles ask Neo/Mythinglink/Skip they are good at that sort of thing. 


annette 

PS:- where's the thread in gen discussion? Whats the link for it?


----------



## Chilly (Dec 16, 2001)

*lol*

here the link

http://www.ascifi.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=9136&pagenumber=2

were all drooling over how cute he is!

ill try that! (get my avvy to a pic of vin) thanks 

he is real hot.....lol


----------



## Krystal (Mar 16, 2002)

I really like this movie, it was cool.  yeah, I really like his eyes in this one and his voice was so cool.  Also enjoy seeing Claudia Black in this movie, also as a tough gal. 

Krystal


----------



## Chilly (Mar 19, 2002)

*lol*

i enjyed one thing - thats for sure.....lol

i liked the aliens role. i mean they werent overused. the charcters had rtime to develop rather than have all the atttenin focused n the laiens
they shuda spent more time on vin......oops did i say that?


----------



## Annette (Mar 20, 2002)

Those 'alien creatures' were UGLY!!!!!!! Slightly scary at times. Best bit has to be said is Vin making an appearance and those eyes!!!!!! drool drool drool. 


annette


----------



## Chilly (Mar 21, 2002)

*hey*

vin was  THE best bit of the movie.....poor guy.....he hurt his eyes with those stupid shiny contatcs! awwwwww


----------



## Chilly (Mar 21, 2002)

*hey*

ure right
this movie was so underated
i mean ppl are like" huh?come again?" and im like "viiiiiiiin!!! u know?!!!" lol

the story was cool. it had a nice thingy to it.
but best part? wuithout a doubt vin! ity was this movie tht made me like him!


----------



## Chilly (Mar 21, 2002)

*lol*

hey i saw this a coupla months ago
first i was like huh? coz i started watching it like halfway thru! ;lol
but then i wa slike" hmmmm dishy guy (vin)" then FINALLY i appreciated it forn the movie itsef....lol


----------



## Krystal (Mar 22, 2002)

yeah, I notice you really like him. 

Krystal


----------



## Chilly (Mar 22, 2002)

*lol*

tell me bout it!
i even started a thred in the main gerneal discussions. u shud pop over! its prob on like page 2 or 3 by now coz no one has replied 4 AGES! lol
VIN RUUUUULES! lol


----------



## Curupira (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: hey*



> _Originally posted by Chilly _
> *ure right
> this movie was so underated
> i mean ppl are like" huh?come again?" and im like "viiiiiiiin!!! u know?!!!" lol
> ...



Too right! It's all about the Vin Diesel, baby :rain:


----------



## Chilly (Mar 23, 2002)

*hey*

u got that right!
>giggles<
vin rules!!!!!
but we mus giv credit to the movie too................l;ol


----------



## Dave (Jun 18, 2002)

I see why Chilly likes this now.


----------



## Dave (Jun 18, 2002)

I doubt I will watch it again either, but worth the rental charge.


----------



## Dave (Jun 18, 2002)

http://uk.imdb.com/Title?0134847

A Sleeper ship is hit by a rogue comet, and crashlands on a planet with three stars, and no sunset. The survivors include some religious pilgrims, an antiques dealer, a convicted murderer, a bounty hunter, a child and the ships docking pilot.

Luckily, there is both a spacecraft and a water condenser at a mining site, abandoned 22 years earlier. Unluckily, there are underground-dwelling, alien creatures, afraid of the light, trying to pick them off one by one, and a total eclipse is due very soon.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 22, 2002)

I thought that this film is extremely good & well  made indeed


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 22, 2002)

I really enjoye this movie & have seen it several times already


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 22, 2002)

I've only seen it several times due to being able to wacth it at work & even though it's very good, I doubt that I'd buy it either


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 22, 2002)

When I first saw the film I didn't know what to expect & found myself watching it to the very end


----------



## Lonewolf89 (Jul 5, 2002)

*Pitch Black Quotes*

Jack: He'd probably get you here right under the jaw and you'd never hear him coming, that's how good Riddick is.
Paris: Now did you run away from your parents or did they run away from you?

Johns: How's it look?
Riddick: Looks clear.
[They step forward, and a creature jumps at them]
Johns: You said it was clear!
Riddick: I said it _looked_ clear.
Johns: Well, how does it look now?
Riddick: Looks clear.

Jack: I never had a doubt!

Paris: Paris P. Olgilvie. Antiquities dealer, entrepreneur.
Riddick: Richard B. Riddick. Escaped convict. Murderer.

Imam: Where's Johns?
Riddick: Which half?

Jack: So... I guess something went wrong.

Johns: When a battlefield doctor decides who lives and dies, it's called triage.
Riddick: Kept calling it murder when I did it.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 27, 2002)

Riddick: Did not know who he was ******' with. 

I love that bit!


----------



## Status (May 24, 2003)

I just got through watching this film and completely enjoyed it (Iâ€™m usually a bit behind most on films). Wasnâ€™t as bad as I expected and filled with action and dialogue.  Nice to see the good girl almost turn bad and the bad guy turn good . 

Didnâ€™t end quite the way I expected and I think thatâ€™s one of the reasons I liked it so much. I usually have it all figured out before it ends , not in this case.

The special effects were awesome and worth another watch, since I bought the VHS it's easily do-able for me. Just my opinion here, but I highly recommend watching this film. But then, I like a lot of films most don't


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 3, 2005)

*Pitch black*

?
Is this the setting, or the character? to me its both. fantastic film, and i can't believe that when i searched it, i couldn't find its own thread? OMG thats terrible? but chronicles of riddick has two?
Vin Diesl must be the eye candy? cause he can't act. (personally don't see it either way) but i've loved this film.
Its just so wonderful to see something in which holly wood morrality hasn't managed to jump in and strangle the main character.

**********SPOILERS*****************

Set in a totaly bland desert world (which looks a heck of a lot like New Zealand). in which there are three suns, the survivours of a ship wreck search for water and a way to protect themselves against the escaped convict that  was being transported to a 'slam'. But in dark hidden recesses they discover something far worse. 
When they find a  little spot, the last remnants of a forgotten ecological survey, they discover that soon the dark will become a serious source of trouble for them, and their only hope? riddick, that very convict, who can see in the dark, as a way to locate threats to him within the penal system.
Riddick has almost no redeaming qualities. at one point he leaves the survivours to their fate while he attempts to escape in the only starship still on planet. The perfect foil for the ships naviogation officer who finds redemption and purpose in the crash. Riddick is a fascinating character that i'd love to see explored more fully. but without losing those touches that make him unique in the movie universe.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: Pitch black*

A very good take on the "Haunted House" story plotline.
I liked the characters involved and the gradual building of tension throughout.

I would also recommend a movie called "Cube" for fans of this movie. 
Low-visibility indie movie with fantastic premise & well executed


----------



## Quokka (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: Pitch black*

I really liked Cube, atleast it was original, not something we get alot of in sci-fi movies. I've heard there was a sequel made but all the reviews ive read have absolutely paid out on it and i havent been able to find it yet. Have you seen it WS or anyone? any idea if its worth watching?


Pitch Black was a great movie as well.


----------



## Chimeco (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: Pitch black*

I'll third that.  Cube is definitely off the straight and narrow.


----------



## a|one (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: Pitch black*

Cube was enjoyable but some parts seemed kind of obvious to me. I mean... that whole thing with their retard who just happend to be an idiot savant, as soon as you saw that their way out was all based on numbers you just KNEW that he was going to turn out to be one of those, like was there really any other possible reason for him being in the film?

Really liked Pitch Black too, but seeing the commercial for Chronicles of Riddick was more than enough for me to know it would be trash. Vin Diesel just lost all appeal after The Fast and The Furious.


----------



## Neon (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: Pitch black*

This movie was only "ok" for me .... I'm not a big Vin Diesel fan whatsoever.  Although I do think it's funny that he didn't get/refused the role in XXX 2, and is being replaced by Ice Cube.


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 30, 2006)

Please put your thoughts on May's movie here


----------



## cornelius (Apr 30, 2006)

is this the Vin Diesel pitch black? if so I might pop up in thios thread from time to time


----------



## weaveworld (Apr 30, 2006)

*Pitch Black...

Pitch Black was one of the best movies I have seen in awhile when it was first released.  Vin Diesel is the main character, Riddick, a known criminal. 

The film was great to look at it, Riddick's eyes kinda cool, and the creatures quite scary.*


----------



## Foxbat (May 4, 2006)

I thought this was a decent enough movie but with nothing very groundbreaking and with some fairly cliched characters. I'm not a big fan of Vin Diesel but watching this was a nice easy way of spending a couple of hours. Not bad....nothing great...but I've seen worse.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (May 4, 2006)

I tried watching this during a power cut, but it was Pitch Black.

fnar, fnar. 

I thought this was fairly straight forward action/horror movie. I don't really understand how it has achieved cult status as its very predictable and generic. The Vin Diesel character is your cliched anti-hero who ends up saving everyone else (for reasons which are vague at best) in spite of his entire makeup being to look after number one.

The alien design was decent but nothing special.


----------



## Paige Turner (May 4, 2006)

I liked the first half of this movie quite a lot. It had a very cool look. The character development was quite subdued, and achieved with fairly economical writing. The overexposed film really helped to drive home the unrelenting heat and light. In the cinema I drank a whole coke in the first half hour. At the midway point, it devolved into another creature feature, and I thought it lost a lot of its momentum. The suspense of the first half was frittered away on some pretty standard and improbable monsters.


----------



## Trollkien (May 4, 2006)

I quite liked Pitch Black - I began it with zero expectations and thought it was a fairly engrossing sci-fi thriller. The only downside of seeing it was it made me beleive checking out xXx would be a good idea *-(


----------



## sanityassassin (May 4, 2006)

I wasn't too impressed by pitch black it seemed to be another poor storied hollywood cr*p. None of the charecters appealed to me and when the creatures came I didn't care if the charecters lived or died, but strangely found the sequal a better film


----------



## GrownUp (May 15, 2006)

weaveworld said:
			
		

> *Pitch Black...*
> 
> *Pitch Black was one of the best movies I have seen in awhile when it was first released. Vin Diesel is the main character, Riddick, a known criminal. *


I completely had the same feeling when I first watched it. The shell of the film is an Aliens copy, just like many others, with fairly TV-movie style special effects. But the film itself is closer to a rather good stage drama. One can almost see the list of 'characters' that you get at the beginning of a play. Or, if not a play, a book, more like a book than a film. And when Riddick (played by Vin Deisel) begins his initial lyrical monologue, it's as if he has 'protaganist' written on his forehead.


----------



## cornelius (May 15, 2006)

the monsters weren't that impressive, and the storyline was a bit too much coincidenses poored into one, but I did like the characters tho.


----------



## GrownUp (May 15, 2006)

cornelius said:
			
		

> the monsters weren't that impressive, and the storyline was a bit too much coincidenses poored into one, but I did like the characters tho.


 
Oh absolutely. The story, the skin of the film, was just ridiculous. The ship crash landing on the planet the one time in twenty-something years it would be dangerous to do so? And of course, there has to be a dangerous criminal on the ship. Whouldn't be cliche'd enough otherwise. Heh heh. And then when they are trapped in a cave and need light to keep the monsters away and they're saved by glow-in the dark bugs? Good grief. Plots worthy of the A-Team. 
Suns orbiting planets?    Science worthy of McGyver.

But the characters inhabiting the story were worth watching.
It was like watching a pop video and discovering it had been written by Dostoyevsky.


----------



## phase38 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Pitch Black*

Cinematic masterpiece, or a bit naff?

I think the lighting effects were outstanding, colourising different scenes. Chronicles of Riddick was a disappointment, but Pitch Black remains one of my fave films.

What say you lot?


----------



## C. Craig R. McNeil (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Pitch Black*

A truly brilliant film, far far superior to the pathetic Chronicles of Riddick. I've seen Pitch Black several times and it really is quite an amazing and criminally under rated film. Great plot, great characters, stunning lighting and special effects. What more do you want? If you haven't seen this film then do so. NOW!


----------



## phase38 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Pitch Black*



			
				C. Craig R. McNeil said:
			
		

> A truly brilliant film, far far superior to the pathetic Chronicles of Riddick. I've seen Pitch Black several times and it really is quite an amazing and criminally under rated film. Great plot, great characters, stunning lighting and special effects. What more do you want? If you haven't seen this film then do so. NOW!


Well said. Best is to watch it in the dark on DVD with the sound up high... thrilling.


----------



## steve12553 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Pitch Black*

Movie was interesting with some interesting characters. Riddick was much better in the first film as an anti-hero than as a hero in the sequel.


----------



## Paige Turner (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Pitch Black*

I drank four cokes during that movie.


----------



## carrie221 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Pitch Black*

I liked that movie... it was kinda scary but it was good


----------



## Tau Zero (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Pitch Black*

Pitch Black was excellent.  I think it's the best spacecraft crash scene i've ever seen.  The native animals were well done, even the lighting under a blue sun was fine.  Riddick was a great character, tough, confident, and understated.  My only complaint, and it's a personal bias, was

******SPOILER ALERT******

why did they have to kill off the girl at the end?  It is a common Hollywood device to kill off someone you like, but i don't think it added to the film.


----------



## Nesacat (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Pitch Black*

I didn't get that either tau Zero. It was absolutely pointless and added nothing at all to the film, which until then had been a very good one. I much preferred Riddick as an anti-hero and didn't really like the sequel at all.


----------



## jenna (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Pitch Black*

I luuuuuuurve this movie! Vin Diesel in sci-fi? HEAVEN! I love how he spends the whole thing in a tank top.... hmmmm sorry what were we talking about? I got lost in a Vintasy... 







***SPOILER***


I think the idea was that she died to redeem herself for trying to kill everyone at the start.


----------



## Joel007 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Pitch Black*

I watched both films as comedies


----------



## phase38 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Pitch Black*



			
				Joel007 said:
			
		

> I watched both films as comedies


Really?

I definately thought the 2nd was poor... the first had elements of black comedy....clever little bits to keep the suspense parts suspensful.. (is that a word??)


----------



## Memnoch (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Pitch Black*



			
				phase38 said:
			
		

> Cinematic masterpiece, or a bit naff?
> 
> I think the lighting effects were outstanding, colourising different scenes. Chronicles of Riddick was a disappointment, but Pitch Black remains one of my fave films.
> 
> What say you lot?


 

I love Pitch Black, although to this day can't rem whether the lead lady was in Neighbours or Home and Away (Both Aussie soaps!)

Riddick was ruined in the Chronicals, he was so cool in Pitch Black.


----------



## Wolfeborn (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Pitch Black*

awesome film, gritty and the lighting etc were bril, chronicles was not great but the visuals were awesome, the sets etc were done v well, especially the landing sequence near the start.


----------



## C. Craig R. McNeil (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Pitch Black*



			
				Memnoch said:
			
		

> I love Pitch Black, although to this day can't rem whether the lead lady was in Neighbours or Home and Away (Both Aussie soaps!)


 
Dunno about the soaps but she was in Farscape. Aeron I think her name was in the series.


----------



## phase38 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Pitch Black*

Neighbours...  

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0593664/


----------



## Santeeil (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Pitch Black*



			
				C. Craig R. McNeil said:
			
		

> Dunno about the soaps but she was in Farscape. Aeron I think her name was in the series.


 
No Not Claudia the lanterned Jawed on with le Boobies


----------



## C. Craig R. McNeil (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Pitch Black*

Oops. I was thinking about a different woman!


----------



## phase38 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Pitch Black*

dont think it was.... 

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0085227/


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Pitch Black*



Memnoch said:


> I love Pitch Black, although to this day can't rem whether the lead lady was in Neighbours or Home and Away (Both Aussie soaps!)
> 
> Riddick was ruined in the Chronicals, he was so cool in Pitch Black.


just to note, apparently most of the changes to riddick were made at diesel's suggestion. sad.


----------



## Memnoch (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Pitch Black*

Exactly why an actor shouldn't have to much say!! It was like watching Xander Cage again in XXX.

Awful.


----------



## davidkedward (Mar 27, 2007)

I love this movie! It's got everything I need in a good film - laughs, thrills and spills, great characters, good effects, a storyline I can get lost in. It looks good, it sounds good and is thoroughly entertaining.

It's not big, it's not clever, but it's soooo worth seeing!


----------



## Talysia (Mar 27, 2007)

I haven't seen it for a while, but I remember it wasn't exactly my type of film.


----------



## stellspalfie (Apr 23, 2007)

aaaaww c'mon, it was alright. it kept 2 of my 10 brain cells busy for a couple of hours and that girl from neighbours died which is always a good thing.  

Aliens but without acid blood, marines, face huggers, androids with knife tricks, beeping radars to build tension, people shouting "game over man", ripley and big guns. other than that same film.


----------



## tangaloomababe (Apr 23, 2007)

I like it without being "Wowed" by it. It had enough scare elements, Vin was easy on the eye and I did go bck for a second helping when Chronicles of Riddick came out but .......



> The only downside of seeing it was it made me beleive checking out xXx would be a good idea *-(


Have to agree with Trollkin "XXX was a waste of time and money"


----------



## Connavar (Apr 24, 2007)

The thing that made this a cult was Riddick himself.  I havent seen Vin D being that cool in a movie since then.

The rest that were good was the monsters, the space stuff.  The characters werent that good except Riddick.

Also i found it alittle scary cause of the monsters and how they killed.

A simple and fun movie.


----------



## Triceratops (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, kind of a Starship Troopers in the dark.  It was okay, I did enjoy it.  The premise was at least reaching--the total eclipse and the planet going dark was a fairly decent idea.  Kind of a sad ending when the girl gets it.

Tri


----------



## Firefly (May 11, 2007)

It's a great a budget film it's just a shame about it's bigger budgeted sequel. It's just too busy there was enough there to make two films instead of condensing into one.


----------

